# Ansco Shur Shot



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 4, 2019)

My niece gave me one of these popular little vintage box cameras several years ago as a gift. Everything works and it is in very good condition with just some cleaning required for use. It has been sitting in a cabinet and I pull it out on occasion to look at. Today, I am seriously thinking about giving it a good cleaning and buying some film and giving it a try. Anyone have any experience with these? This is the B2 model ( 120 film ) and has the brilliant viewfinders instead of the pebbled model. Here is a link showing the camera and giving details of it:Ansco Shur Shot - Camera-wiki.org - The free camera encyclopedia.
I am hoping to get something worthwhile with this little gem. I see I can get fresh 120 film for a decent price online so why not? Winter project!


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 4, 2019)

Go for it!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 4, 2019)

Manufacture date


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 4, 2019)

It's fun taking pictures with a box camera. I don't have that one but have more than one similar Kodak. I took one to a hockey game once (more for the event going on that weekend, although I took some pictures of the ice/game).


----------



## smithdan (Jan 4, 2019)

First off the Shelf

Test drove one of these a few years back here.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 4, 2019)

vintagesnaps said:


> It's fun taking pictures with a box camera. I don't have that one but have more than one similar Kodak. I took one to a hockey game once (more for the event going on that weekend, although I took some pictures of the ice/game).


Thanks! I don't expect any fair-winning shots, but I think it will be fun to see what it produces.


smithdan said:


> First off the Shelf
> 
> Test drove one of these a few years back here.



Well, that certainly gives me some hope, but when I read some of the responses and follow the links in them, it tempers the fire a bit, lol. Thank you for that.


----------



## smithdan (Jan 6, 2019)

Load 'er up and have some fun.  Common film when this was new was Verichrome Pan rated at 125 ASA so these are fine with similar speeds.  As with all non adjustable cameras wait for light conditions, and if focus is important subject distance usually optimum after 10 ft.  Also modern films are more sensitive so a good idea to stick a bit of black electrical tape over the red window and wind to the next frame out of direct light. May seem obvious but wind these right after shooting. If I don't I forget enough to double or wind twice and waste a frame.   This one has a fairly light tight design but maybe tape around the back door as well.
Show us what you get.


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 6, 2019)

@Dean_Gretsch Even better how about continuing this thread as a documentary, from restoration/cleaning through finished shots??? Pretty sure there will be many following along!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 6, 2019)

smithdan said:


> Load 'er up and have some fun.  Common film when this was new was Verichrome Pan rated at 125 ASA so these are fine with similar speeds.  As with all non adjustable cameras wait for light conditions, and if focus is important subject distance usually optimum after 10 ft.  Also modern films are more sensitive so a good idea to stick a bit of black electrical tape over the red window and wind to the next frame out of direct light. May seem obvious but wind these right after shooting. If I don't I forget enough to double or wind twice and waste a frame.   This one has a fairly light tight design but maybe tape around the back door as well.
> Show us what you get.



Thank you so much for those tips! I wondered what the little red window was for!


smoke665 said:


> @Dean_Gretsch Even better how about continuing this thread as a documentary, from restoration/cleaning through finished shots??? Pretty sure there will be many following along!



Good idea Smoke!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 17, 2019)

Following @smoke665 's advice, here are some photos as it stands before any work other than cleaning the viewfinders. You can see really the only issue is some minor pitting from surface rust on exterior metal surfaces.
1


 
2


 
3




Because of an upcoming vacation and the anticipated  amount of photos to edit, this project will not be completed swiftly!


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 17, 2019)

@Dean_Gretsch my short term memory is beyond bad. We were in an antique store a few days ago that had one of these. I bet I turned it over and over a half dozen times wondering why it looked so familiar!  At least now I know I wasn't crazy...........well at least not totally


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 20, 2019)

OK, I guess I have no excuses now...


----------



## Grandpa Ron (Mar 4, 2019)

I have one but it uses 116 film, so I have not tried it yet. Because of the spring loaded drop in I think I can shim up some 120 film and try a roll. Indexing the film will be the biggest problem.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 10, 2019)

Update**

I finished the roll of film and took it to the local CVS ( a drugstore/pharmacy that has photo center inside ) for processing. The young man said it takes at most typically 2 weeks. A month and a half later, I was called to pick up my pics. The young lady gave me a package containing the film box and this:



 
The entire negative strip was like that. Was it bad film? Exposed improperly, or what? Not sure if I want to buy another roll from different place and different type or not. Reading the above comments/suggestions again, I did NOT cover the little red window/frame viewer as suggested. I am pretty sure if I do try another roll, I will NOT be using CVS's 3rd party company ( Fuji ) to process it. They wanted $19.99 ( US ) for this. The CVS manager said she was not going to charge me anything. She could tell I wasn't happy with that figure, and also wondered why Fuji did not at least call me and talk to me about this. 
Suggestions, comments, tips?


----------



## compur (Apr 10, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I did NOT cover the little red window/frame viewer as suggested.



It's not just a suggestion. It's a must.

Modern films are sensitive to the light that passes through that little red window. So, failing to cover it can and probably will ruin (by exposure) the film as it passes through the camera.

Originally, B&W films were not sensitive to red light so the red window was no problem then. That film was called orthochromatic. Modern films are panchromatic (sensitive to all colors of visible light) so the window _must _be covered.

You'll have to "wing it" regarding how far to advance the film for each frame.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 10, 2019)

Thank you @compur. Maybe I will give it another go


----------



## Dany (Apr 28, 2019)

The Shur shot was a nice camera
Two photos of the shur shot in my collection.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 28, 2019)

Looks to be in great shape too.


----------



## vin88 (Apr 28, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Update**
> 
> I finished the roll of film and took it to the local CVS ( a drugstore/pharmacy that has photo center inside ) for processing. The young man said it takes at most typically 2 weeks. A month and a half later, I was called to pick up my pics. The young lady gave me a package containing the film box and this:
> 
> ...


    with the old film cameras,  "light leak"  is the bigest problem.  use a lens lens cap also.  vin


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 3, 2019)

[/QUOTE] with the old film cameras,  "light leak"  is the bigest problem.  use a lens lens cap also.  vin[/QUOTE]

I guess you're suggesting maybe a piece of tape over the lens until ready to shoot? Don't know how else to accomplish that.


----------

